# Looking to Breed



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

I am looking to breed my 2 year old lab. I don't really know anything about breeding dogs like where to find a good male or anything. any suggestions or advice would be great.

http://nodakoutdoors.com/forums/album_p ... ic_id=6412

Thnaks.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Do the dog world a huge favor and leave breeding to the experts,

take a look at all the dog rescue sites and please give it some more thought.

Your dog is special only to you, harsh but true. Same with mine.

Its a real bad idea for a lot of reasons, the biggest one being your honest admittance you don't know anything about it.

Dog breeding should be done by experts with the knowledge and intent to improve the breed.


----------



## jonesy (Aug 3, 2006)

have a very nice bred male, for sale, young dog
thanks Jonesy, pm or phone, 859-985-2918


----------



## cedarsedge (Sep 21, 2006)

I agree with Bob on this one the lab puppy market if flooded with pups right now. But if you do breed make sure all health certifications are done. Hips/elbows , eyes CNM testing way to many pups out there with none of this done.

Dan


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

If you are going to breed your dog do it only if you feel you are REALLY bettering the breed if not, pass on the breeding and leave it to people that know what they are doing. A year ago someone was interested in using my male Brit as a stud dog. I was interested and proud of my dog as someone else felt my dog was breeding material. Deep down I knew he probably wasn't. In the winter he gets a little winter fat on him and weighs barely 30 lbs. So I knew he would through some pups smaller than the breed standard of 30-40 pounds. Secondly, he is fairly high strung and the last thing I wanted were people purchasing dogs and a year later they decide the pups are too much dog and who knows what happens from there? I know you think your dog is the cream of the crop, but he only gives half of his genetics the the pups. If half of this litter hunts and half of it is a bunch of bootlickers what will you do for those people that call and complain and want their money back. Hunters that buy pups and aren't satisfied with their purchase will find you and let you know their pup is a dud.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

or worse abandon the dog.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

On the note of improving the breed, I have a Boykin Spaniel male. I have had several wanting to breed their dogs to him. I said no until he got all the necessary information on his health. Turns out that he has mild hip dysplasia. To his dissatifaction, I will not breed him. The Boykin Spaniel Society has very strict set of rules on breeding. If you want to go the their site here it is. http://www.boykinspaniel.org/

If you feel that you must breed your dog, please have the neccesary checks made on her and make sure the stud has had the same.


----------

